# Validating Graphics Card



## jimbean159 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi,

Is there a way to validate the model of GPU you have?

I have a RX570, but the timings are the same as a RX470 and different to another RX570

So I suspect the 570, is really a 470.

It shows up as a 570 in GPU-Z, but the Device ID is the same as the 470

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2018)

470, 480, 570, 580 all share the same device id. The revision id is different.

For these cards specifically I think it's best if you post some photos of your card


----------



## jimbean159 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Here's both 570's


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2018)

The GPU-Z screenshots suggest these are 570s, but 470 can be flashed to 570, so better take actual photos of the cards and post them here. Should be easy to compare with Sapphire website then


----------



## jimbean159 (Jan 23, 2018)

They're not the same cards, one is a Sapphire Nitro and one is a Gigabyte

P.S. Notice the Device ID?







Sorry about the fuzzy pictures.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2018)

Those r both gigabyte? Am i Right?


----------



## jimbean159 (Jan 23, 2018)

One is a Sapphire Nitro and one is a Gigabyte

I can't compare like for like unfortunately.

Maybe someone has a Gigabyte and can check their settings?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2018)

Both cards run a Sapphire BIOS according to GPU-Z


----------



## jimbean159 (Jan 23, 2018)

I've been messing with these so much, I forgot that I changed the BIOS on the suspect 570 to my old 470, hence the name change.

I put it back to orig, the straps didn't change

Here's the GPU-Z


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2018)

You know it absolutely does not matter if it is a 470/570 they are the same thing at the end of the day. With one being a GB card, just run the serial number through their RMA system and it'll split out what GPU it is.


----------

